

In Case You Missed It: JSConf.eu 2010 - steilpass
http://palagpat-coding.blogspot.com/2010/09/in-case-you-missed-it-jsconfeu-2010-day.html

======
steilpass
And day two: [http://palagpat-coding.blogspot.com/2010/09/in-case-you-
miss...](http://palagpat-coding.blogspot.com/2010/09/in-case-you-missed-it-
jsconfeu-2010-day_27.html)

